# Baby Dove Found - Please Help!



## kalabu (May 19, 2008)

Today a baby dove came running into my store when a customer opened the door. He was unable to fly but his wings seemed to be ok (he was able to flutter and flap around). His beak appears to be broken - it's a bit out of alignment - but he is able to open and close it. He has all his feathers but is very small ... fits in the palm of my hand. I have tried to get him to eat wild bird seed to no avail. Also tried a hot dog ground up very fine with my food processor but he doesn't seem interested in that either. In the past I have had good luck with handfeeding wild robins or sparrows with strained baby beef in an eyedropper but don't know if this will work with this little fellow. He also doesn't seem to know how to drink the water in the bowl I have in the cage for him. Any ideas on what to feed him and how to get him to eat? Do you think his crooked beak could be a problem?? I would dearly love to save the little guy as he is quite cute. I have cockatiels so have some bird experience but this dove is a little different from anything I've cared for in the past. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Kat


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Kat...as you know, baby birds have really soft beaks and it could be that the beak on this one will be ok with time. Doves and pigeons eat different things from the other birds you have mentioned as they are vegetarian.
I don't know where you are located but if you have a large pet shop near-by, you might call and see if they have Exact Hand feeding formula. I will find some helpful links and post for you in a minute.
It would be helpful if you could post a picture of the bird so we can have a look at the beak.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9682

Off to see what else I can find for you.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bin7rhSLQss&mode=related&search=


----------



## kalabu (May 19, 2008)

*Photo - not too good though*

I tried to get a few shots of the bird. The close-up of his beak is pretty blurry because I can't figure out how to get the macro to work but you can sort of see the alignment is a bit off. The full shot shows his feathers are all in but he's not interested in the seed on a plate or in a cup. And no interest in water either. Will try to get a better photo of the beak if I can figure out my dratted camera!

Thanks for your help ....

Kat

Removed bad pics ... see better pics below


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

More pictures please...from that dratted camera because I can't tell a thing from those blurry pictures.
He isn't drinking because he doesn't know how. How long have you had him?
Feel his crop and let me know if it feel like he has any food in it. If he has food in his crop, he probably hasn't been away from mom and dad for very long. If not, You will want to make sure he is well hydrated. Of course there is a link I can provide for that.
Where are you located?


----------



## kalabu (May 19, 2008)

*Baby Dove ....*

He just came running into our store this afternoon. Our store is located in a small downtown area (no woods or trees anywhere around) and the door is just feet away from a very busy street. We have no idea where he came from. Anyway, that was about 3 pm today. Our store is in Canonsburg, Pa. (southwestern corner of Pennsylvania). There were no wildlife refuges in this area, so couldn't find any help there. Canonsburg is full of pigeons but I've never seen any doves. Very strange that he showed up. I stopped in my vet's office on the way home and showed him to them (they were the ones who told me he was a dove and that his beak looked broken) but they didn't have any tips about how to care for him. From pictures I've seen on the web, I guess he's about 10 - 12 days old. He can almost fly but not quite. Runs like the dickens though!!

As for another photo, I'll try again tomorrow. I'm afraid to try to feel his crop because the little guy was so traumatized after I took his pictures that I don't want to upset him again now. I'd rather he get some rest. But I do worry about the food and water. I left a plate as well as the food cup with seed in it. Do you think he might eat it off the plate easier than the cup? 

Kat


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11265

Read this.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Usually cameras have a minimum focal distance of about four feet without the macro feature. You might want to set it at its highest resolution and take a flash picture from about four feet. Then, you can either crop the picture or send it to one of us to do it if you don't have the software or know how.

Anyhow, it's possible that the beak is broken although you'd normally see some blood, bruising or evidence of some kind of trauma. Another possibility could be that canker (not cancer) has damaged the bone from the inside of the beak. We need you to look inside the bird's beak and throat to see if there are any cheesy lesions or anything else that doesn't look like basically pink flesh.

Pidgey


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

kalabu said:


> about the food and water. I left a plate as well as the food cup with seed in it. Do you think he might eat it off the plate easier than the cup?
> 
> Kat


The plate would be better or you could even just scatter the seed on the paper or whatever you are using as flooring under the dove. A shallow dish or plate of water placed in with the bird is a good idea too... some ways to encourage him to drink: place him in the water so he can feel it on his feet and he may get the hint, if not, gently dip his beak in the water and he may sip at it, if this doesn't work out, drip water from a syringe or eyedropper along the side of his beak (do not squirt it directly into his beak) he should drink that- a couple of mls at a time, doves don't drink all that much water but dehydration can lay them low very quickly especially if they are stressed.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

She/he looks pretty darn young...my guess is she wasn't weaned yet, so you may want to prepare yourself for having to handfeed him/her.

Folks, is this Mourning Dove or a Rock Dove ????? I can't tell.....

As Charis said, Kaytee Exact handfeeding formula for birds....and a narrow syringe will do the trick. Read the links Charis has provided, they are helpful. if you get ready to handfeed, please ask any Q's here if you have doubts....

From the blurry pics the beak doesn't look like a terrible situation...so it may have nothing to do with birdie not eating seed or drinking water from a dish or bowl. A little hard to tell, though....

By the way...thanks for coming here and keep us posted. The folks here will give you all the support we possibly can.


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

i think it's a mourning dove. It definitely isn't a rock dove.


----------



## kalabu (May 19, 2008)

*Baby Dove ...*

Good morning all. Thanks for your help. The little fellow is alive this morning and quite frisky although I can't see any signs that he's eaten or drank anything but maybe he has. He was flapping his wings like crazy. I did figure out how to do the macro focus on the camera, so later today I'll take some better pictures to post. I have errands this morning and don't have time to get him into a secure area to photograph him but I'll do that later. I will go to Petco and pick up some of the Kaytee formula although I'm concerned about the handfeeding process. I looked at all the links and it seems straightforward enough but the problem is that the bird is so frightened of anything that I am worried he won't let me feed him. Anyway, keep your fingers crossed and I'll keep you posted. Again, thanks for all the help. He's such a cute little thing and I really hope I can keep him alive.

Kat


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Kat,
He's flapping his wings because he is hungry. He isn't going to eat on his own because he doesn't know how. The only way you will keep him alive is if you feed him. I wish we could advise you about the beak but I just can't tell from the pictures. I asked Pidgey but I don't think he can tell either. You can try to get him to drink by putting a deep dish of water in front of him and very gently pushing the back of his head until the beak is in the water. He may start to drink. You might try putting seed in a deep dish. playing with it with your fingers to get his interest.
He will act afraid of you as this is all new to him as well. Also, start asking around for a rehabber in your community. I'd call every vet clinic within 20 miles and ask if they know of anyone locally that can help you. The bird literally walked into your life and I think it was because you are the kind of person that will take action.


----------



## kalabu (May 19, 2008)

*Better Pics of Baby Dove ...*

Here are some good close-ups of the beak problem. Seems out of alignment. There was some poop today so I think he must have been eating something. It was a little wet as well so maybe he drank some water. I am worried about him and have called a few wildlife rescue places and left messages. Hopefully someone will call me back and they would be willing to take him. I'm afraid I am not savvy enough to take care of this little sweetie. 

Kat

P.S. We have 4 cockatiels in the house now as well as 2 labs, a golden retriever we're dogsitting for my son, and a cat. So I am afraid the little guy is overwhelmed with all the animals. I currently have his cage inside the dog crate to keep the animals away from him. They won't hurt him but their curiosity makes him nervous. He's been poking his head through the cage bars madly trying to escape. I think he's just about ready to go out on his own but I don't want to try it unless I know he can eat by himself.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I doubt he can pick up any food with the lower beak the way it is. The poop could have been left over from yesterday. Please hand a mirror in the kennel so he can look at himself for company. That often will keep them from getting depressed. A depressed bird can go into rapid physical decline.
You must feed him.
This is busy, overwhelming time of the year for rehabbers. Don't wait for them to call you back. Keep trying until you get someone.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't see how this bird could possibly be able to pick up anything with that beak. 
Hand feeding is not difficult. I've done it and IF I can do it..........trust me, almost anyone can.
One thing is for certain.............you can't let this little guy go hungry. He came to you for a reason.........one that you may not ever know for sure........but it's obvious he needs your help.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Kat.

The beak could be a deformity or it could have been impacted by something. Even if it was 100% I still think the birdie is too young to have learned to forage/feed on it's own.

You are an animal lover....if you have cockatiels, and if you have ever had to give them meds orally w/ syringe....you certainly can handfeed w/ kaytee formula. A baby that size needs only about 12-15 cc a day of formula to maintain weight. 

I would say that you either have to get her to a rehab facility or feed her before the end of today. keeping his strength up is most imortant right now. The beak should eventually be looked at by a professional as well.

Where are you located ? (sorry this may have been asked already).

Thanks....keep us posted.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

kalabu said:


> Our store is in Canonsburg, Pa. (southwestern corner of Pennsylvania). Kat


........................


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

That bird needs to be tube fed.

Is there any chance the vet you took him to yesterday would tube feed him for you? Can you call their office and ask if they will do it, and of course, if they will let you watch how it's done?

I know there are other members in PA, hopefully we'll find one soon in your area who can take over. If this little guy's had naught to eat or drink for a couple days he won't last long.


----------



## kalabu (May 19, 2008)

*Bird Rescue*

The Wildlife Rescue of Western Pa. called me back this afternoon and they were very eager to take him. So we drove the long drive to them and the little fellow was fine the whole way. They were very happy to have him and they feel their clinic can take care of him. I have a case number for him so I'll keep everyone posted about his progress. They have had success in the past with deformed beaks, so maybe there will be a happy outcome to this. I honestly felt I wasn't up to the task of caring for his special needs and was worried he would die on my watch. At least where he is now he has the BEST chance he will get. 



Thanks again for all your help and tips!

Kat


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

WONDERFUL news!!! I'm glad he's in good hands now. Thanks for all you did. We'll look forward to good updates.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

That is wonderful news. You deserve a big pat on the back for taking him in and getting him help. Great job.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice job ! Absolutely, when professional vets/rehabbers are available and willing and committed to take on an injured baby...that's the way to go.

So, ya done good...and have given the lil' fella his life back.

Thanks for posting...and please come back once in a while !


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Good job. I've been worrying about the little guy all day.
Thank you for going the extra mile.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

This little fellow does not look ready to be out on is own yet. Beak looks a bit misalligned...whether enough to interfere with eating can't tell. The seed in the pic looks awfully large for a yound dove though. 

Stress can be a problem. Is there a bathroom or even the floor of an enclosed shower or the back of a parked car in your garage where the bird's cage can be put to get some hours of peace and quiet? You have done a great job so far and certainly saved this bird's life but feral doves can get hyper in small cages..especialy with an audience and noise of other larger animals!

Follow the intructions on the other links about hydration and hand feeding and warmth. You will need to supplement whatever he is eating.drinking on his own for a week or two as he may not be fully weaned.

Maybe you can find a local rehabber to take over...but in the meantime, you are all he has and bless you for your efforts. (I have a swimming pool with 8 bobbing little mallard chicks who wandered into the yard yesterday...sometimes THEY find YOU!)


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Great news..did not see the result before I wrote my op ed piece!!!! Thanks again!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WONDERFUL NEWS, Kalabu!

Thank you for letting us know! I know you can now breathe easier knowing he's in good hands!

Yes, please, DO keep us updated on his progress! I'm sure he will do just fine!

Shi


----------



## kalabu (May 19, 2008)

*Update - Good news!*

Just spoke with the wildlife rescue facility. They said that they are tube feeding the little guy as he is too young to eat on his own. Plus they said he had an injury to his wing and one leg was bruised in addition to the beak being a little bent. They felt he had run into something on his one side as all the injuries were on that side BUT the good news is that they feel he will recover completely and that the beak will straighten itself out. Even if it doesn't, they don't feel that it will keep him from having a normal life. He is in a cage right now with another mourning dove a little older than himself and they are just "chillin" together. I asked how long they will have him and she guessed 3 - 4 weeks before they can release him. I can check back once a week to see how he's doing, so won't have any more news till next Wednesday. But this made me SOOOOO happy today! I can't tell you how relieved I am that he's doing so well.

Kat


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Can't get any better news than that, Kat!! 

We will be watching for future positive updates!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wonderful news. Thanks so much for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you so much for the update. That is good news indeed.


----------



## kalabu (May 19, 2008)

*Birds ... why do we ??*

Wonder what it is about little helpless birds -- and any other animal for that matter -- that tugs at our hearts and makes us want to care for them? In this crazy world where a life can be snuffed out in a second's instant by a car, a hawk, a cat or any predator, we bend over backward to save that one that we can. And the fact that so many of you also care who didn't even see this little guy just makes me feel so happy. Thank you all for caring!

Kat


----------



## kalabu (May 19, 2008)

My partner happened to be in the upstairs vacant floor of our store and when he went over to the front window, he saw a mourning dove in a nest with two eggs in it. So we think that the little bird fell out of the nest and that's how he got injured. Our store is in a busy downtown area right on a main street and we had no idea there was a nest in the window on the second story. This is really a bad place for a nest and I'm worried now about the two eggs that haven't hatched. Plus I'm wondering how one baby could be old enough to have feathers yet two haven't hatched yet?? Do you think they may be infertile and won't hatch or should we watch? There is absolutely no safe place for these babies to fly to if they do hatch. I'm just very concerned for any future birdies. The street -- which is extremely busy -- is literally 6 feet from the front of our building where the nest is. And there are no trees around for miles. What do you folks think?


----------



## kalabu (May 19, 2008)

Sad news ... when I checked on the baby dove today, the gal at the wildlife refuge told me that he didn't make it. Apparently his injuries were too severe and he wasn't able to eat well. I'm really heartbroken about it but, as she pointed out, at least we gave him a fighting chance and know that we did all that we could. But I'm still very saddened by this outcome. I'd really gotten attached to the little guy. Now we'll just have to watch those two eggs and be sure that they stay safe if they hatch.

Thanks again for all the support and love ....

Kat


----------



## lesliecolette (Mar 19, 2013)

*Answer Bought Feeding Baby Bird*

I have raised BOTH a pigeon and dove....bout 3 days old with baby food!! I buy turkey or chicken in the little jars and add oatmeal and fruit in the jars. I have stuck to bananas, berry fruits and peached. I then take small syringe and feed them. My birds have grown up beautiful. I too have a dove that fell out of a TREE AND BROKE HIS BEAK....PROBABLY WILL HAVE TO FEED HIM HIS WHOLE LIFE BUT ITS WORTH IT


----------

